# Couple of pics from this years pheasant season.



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just thought I would share a few pics from this years pheasant hunts. This is the first year I have had a dog, and it is great! She is barely a year old and doing a pretty good job, seeing that this is the first dog I have ever trained to hunt.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

that lil guy was not using the 500 i hope ........... lol j/k great pictures awsome dog and i am sure the young one will remember ...............probley the onley kid at school we got 6 pheasents showing feathers during show and tell


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, yeah he was shooting it with one hand! Ha ha Yeah he is like my caddy, he likes to carry the birds.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats on the birds and its great to see another future hunter. it wont be long until he'll be shooting and you'll be carrying


----------

